# GABA



## Frustrated85 (Jan 25, 2012)

I am currently taking lomotil daily for my iBS-D along with immodium. However,I find when I am really nervous about something or my anxiety kicks in I can get an IBS attack. My doctor tried to put me on an anti-depressant but I had really bad side effects and got off of them immediately. I read that passion flower or GABA is a natural product that induces relaxation and reduces anxiety. I bought a bottle of GABA today and I am going to try them and see if they help. Has anyone else tried this product and has it worked for you?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I think Valerian works similiarly and yes I have used that in the past with success. Wishing you all the best with the GABA.


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

I use GABA. It doesn't make me super drowsy like Valerian. My personal favorite is orange GABA Calm. I tried the peppermint flavor, and it's terrible. It doesn't really 'melt', though, so I just chew it up. I don't notice huge effects, but I take it to keep my mind from racing, which keeps me up at night.


----------



## Frustrated85 (Jan 25, 2012)

ishylynn said:


> I use GABA. It doesn't make me super drowsy like Valerian. My personal favorite is orange GABA Calm. I tried the peppermint flavor, and it's terrible. It doesn't really 'melt', though, so I just chew it up. I don't notice huge effects, but I take it to keep my mind from racing, which keeps me up at night.


When do you take it? It says to take it without food. Do you take yours before bed or in morning?


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

Before bed, but I use it to help me calm down before bed.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Frustrated85 said:


> I am currently taking lomotil daily for my iBS-D along with immodium. However,I find when I am really nervous about something or my anxiety kicks in I can get an IBS attack. My doctor tried to put me on an anti-depressant but I had really bad side effects and got off of them immediately. I read that passion flower or GABA is a natural product that induces relaxation and reduces anxiety. I bought a bottle of GABA today and I am going to try them and see if they help. Has anyone else tried this product and has it worked for you?


how much imodium and lomotil do you take? my doctor freaks out if i want them both...he once gave me both and the druggist came over and said "do not take both of these meds together" they must of called the dr he willnot give me both now!!!


----------



## Frustrated85 (Jan 25, 2012)

knothappy said:


> how much imodium and lomotil do you take? my doctor freaks out if i want them both...he once gave me both and the druggist came over and said "do not take both of these meds together" they must of called the dr he willnot give me both now!!!


I used to take the immodium everyday, up to 6 pills before I started the lomotil. The doctor put me on lomotil. I take two pills in morning and one before bed which is good for most days. Since on lomotil, I've had days when I went to beach or had to be driving a lot so I've taken immodium, up to 6 still with the lomotil and I was fine. I mentioned to my doctor that I occasionally still take immodium if need be, she said that was fine. I refuse to let this Iillness keep me from doing things, so I do what I need to. I am never constipated from it and still have a normal bowel movement or two daily.


----------

